# Are other pups pooping and peeing off training Pad?



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

My Circe is very good about using her potty pads or going outside to potty. The problem I am having is that if there is one pee mark on the pad she will use the corners or sides she barely makes it on the pad and the rest is all over the floor. If she poops she gets it on there walks and poops walks and poops and then there is one poop on the pad and all the rest on the floor. SHe has good intentions so I don't scold her but it is so frustrating to clean everyday. Anyone else's dog do this? Any suggestions??


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

Sassy does exactly the same thing. Sometimes I swear she must lift up the pad and pee under it because it will look clean but be wet underneath.







What I did was take a piece of adhesive backed vinyl flooring that was about 5 inches bigger all around than her pee pad, stuck it to a piece of flannel material (so it wouldn't scratch our hardwood floors) and put her pee pad on it. Since then she has done so much better about getting it on the pad. If it does get on the vinyl I just clean it and it doesn't get on my hardwood floors. I had to figure out something to protect them. I keep this in a bedroom that I use as a dressing room. She is really good to always go there, she doesn't potty outside. Seemed like alot of trouble but it is really working.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Sparkey's pad is outside in the back yard and he has a doggie door that he uses to go out. he always pees on the corners except for the first time on a fresh pad he does it on the middle. I put some rocks on all the 4 corners a little bit toward inside and he tries to pee on those so it doesn't get out too often. The pooping is a different story. there is always a piece outside of the pad because he is so in a hurry or maybe scared of his own poop that he start running before everything is off







but I never find anything inside of the house.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Yep, Kallie does that too.... If Catcher has already used the pad (I have two pads side by side overlapping a little) she usually goes a little on the corner of the pad and on the floor. Luckily the pads are in my laundry room and there is just a vinyl floor in there so it's easy to clean. I go through a ton of pads per day to make sure they have a clean place to "go"!!


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

PG loves his pad - by that I mean he loves to tug it around the house. He always uses it, though by the time he gets around to business the pad is usually waterproof side up.








Gonna get one of those plastic pad frames, I think. Should be fun to watch


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I cut a waterproof crib pad in half, and put the puppy pad on top of it. This helps with the "over-flow", especially with Billy. He runs in circles while pooping. Not much of a point here, he runs around the entire house pooping sometimes ~ LOL


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

This thread is cracking me up! My Lady is mainly outdoor trained, but uses a pad for back up when I'm at work or the weather is bad. 

Well, she has to use a pad 24/7 now that I am out of the hospital since it will be months before I can walk her. She has been excellent about this right from when she came home, almost like she knew. What I have discovered is that she will use a pad only once. In fact, I lay two 23""X36" inch pads side by side and if one has even a small puddle on it, she will pee right next to the pad, but not on it!

Boy, am I going through the pee pads! I never realized what an expense they are!


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Chloe will also do this, but like K&C's mom - Chloe's pad is in the laundry room. The flooring in there is very easy to clean up.

I buy my pads from Ebay - great prices on them there. Even though they are seconds they work fine!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Who do you get them from on Ebay? I need to find cheaper pads the way I'm going through them!


----------



## UWMsGirl (Jun 26, 2006)

> PG loves his pad - by that I mean he loves to tug it around the house. He always uses it, though by the time he gets around to business the pad is usually waterproof side up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meli is the same way, we leave her in her exercise pen during the day and by the time we get home, all the pads are moved around or chewed on. Hopefully we'll find a solution for this since we have to keep constantly replacing the pads


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

lola does the same thing- has good intentions to go on the pad, but misses at least once a day. it is such a hassle and disgusting to clean up pee so often. the pooh goes everywhere! i don't think there is a way to traing them to not "miss" the pad. that is one of the reasons that when i move next week, lola is ONLY going to go potty outside on grass! i am so over cleaning the floor and smelling pee. see my next new thread to help me out


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

I have one of those black pans that came out of a crate pan size 22x24 I think (can buy the replacement pans for these crates that is what I did) I use human pads and they fit in them perfect so if they do get on the edge most the time they get it in the pan that I can mop my pans out that I alsways do every time I change the pad. I just love these better thent he puppy pee pans not as deep and lots bigger. I evern got my girl friend using them now and she just loves them.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Lilly ALWAYS does this. She pees right along the edge of the pad and it leaks onto the floor. I was so sick of mopping up the floor every day and I couldn't find anything that fit her pad. I use the Arm & Hammer ones and they don't make a holder for them. Anyway, I searched high and low and finally I found a container that has a lid that is almost the exact right size. I just fold up the sides a bit. So now, she has to step INTO the box to use the pad so she has no choice but to go on the pad. It took a few days but she got it and now there is no more wiping up the floor every day!!


----------



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

> Lilly ALWAYS does this. She pees right along the edge of the pad and it leaks onto the floor. I was so sick of mopping up the floor every day and I couldn't find anything that fit her pad. I use the Arm & Hammer ones and they don't make a holder for them. Anyway, I searched high and low and finally I found a container that has a lid that is almost the exact right size. I just fold up the sides a bit. So now, she has to step INTO the box to use the pad so she has no choice but to go on the pad. It took a few days but she got it and now there is no more wiping up the floor every day!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of container are you using? It sounds like a good idea, would love to give it a try


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I bought the container at the Container Store. I'm not sure if you have those where you live or not but they started popping up in Massachusetts a few years ago. I figured if I couldn't find a container that fit the pads there it didn't exist! I went to the store with a tape measure and walked around for a half hour before finally finding one with a lid that was pretty much the square 22.5in I was looking for. I just found a link for it.

http://www.containerstore.com/browse/Produ...mp;PRODID=62981

Like I said, I use the Arm & Hammer pee pads and the lid is slightly smaller than the pad but i just fold it under a bit and it fits pretty well. She uses about 1 pad/day in the lid and there are no leaks anymore!


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

> I bought the container at the Container Store. I'm not sure if you have those where you live or not but they started popping up in Massachusetts a few years ago. I figured if I couldn't find a container that fit the pads there it didn't exist! I went to the store with a tape measure and walked around for a half hour before finally finding one with a lid that was pretty much the square 22.5in I was looking for. I just found a link for it.
> 
> http://www.containerstore.com/browse/Produ...mp;PRODID=62981
> 
> Like I said, I use the Arm & Hammer pee pads and the lid is slightly smaller than the pad but i just fold it under a bit and it fits pretty well. She uses about 1 pad/day in the lid and there are no leaks anymore![/B]


Here are some pad holders I'm considering:
merely stops the pad being dragged around
simple step-in frame for pads 21"x21" or larger
de-luxe version for larger pads and "up the wall" ers


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I've seen that simple step-in holder before and it looks hard to put together and like it would just be a complete pain in the butt everytime you change the pad. The lid I use is much much easier.


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

> I bought the container at the Container Store. I'm not sure if you have those where you live or not but they started popping up in Massachusetts a few years ago. I figured if I couldn't find a container that fit the pads there it didn't exist! I went to the store with a tape measure and walked around for a half hour before finally finding one with a lid that was pretty much the square 22.5in I was looking for. I just found a link for it.
> 
> http://www.containerstore.com/browse/Produ...mp;PRODID=62981
> 
> Like I said, I use the Arm & Hammer pee pads and the lid is slightly smaller than the pad but i just fold it under a bit and it fits pretty well. She uses about 1 pad/day in the lid and there are no leaks anymore![/B]


 I read your post and I have done the same very thing spend so much time in couple different stores looking for something for the fur kidz would not be a mess when they did there potting job and never found nothing that I thought was better then what I had already. I want to thank you for sharing the info you did on the site containers going to have to try one of them out now. I have even bought a metal pan it is for a rabbit cage works great on my front porch, I found this at ATwoods I also got a plastic one to but like the metal one better for the front porch no I am thinking of looking into that synthetic grass that those pet port of potties has in them to put in it for the porch. Anybody used that grass before if so is it any good?
Char


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

> I am thinking of looking into that synthetic grass that those pet port of potties has in them to put in it for the porch. Anybody used that grass before if so is it any good?
> Char[/B]


I have used synthetic grass as err... synthetic grass because parts of my lawn suffer terribly from "bitch patches" in dry weather. It is brilliant and so easy to wash down with a hose and disinfect. I've got a roll on order at the moment - from the Garden <strike>Centre</strike> Center.







Don't know it the grass used in the "pet port of potties" is the same stuff, though I can't see that it would be very different.


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

Mas was really good about his pad since day 1!!! while I'm working he stays on a play pen. I used to put two pads there, one in each side, but he only uses one! sometimes yes, he pees on the corner (the ones I get have this blue plastic edge, so if he pees on the plastic it goes to the floor.) but it's rare. 
the problem is number 2. 

Now, sometimes he goes #2 on the pad. but mostly on the floor. actually he started # 2 on the pad last week. He's improving!!! LOL

BUT!! at the same time he started pooping on the pad, he found out how much fun it is to play around with the pads.








I'm sure a couple of times he did go #2 on the pad, then played with it and.... you can imagine the mess right?!?!

So... I got him a tray. the pads I got are bigger than the tray, but I folded the corners up a little. 
I got it at petco.

http://www.petco.com/Shop/petco_Product_R_...ilyID_8679.aspx

Mac had not problem using it and I don't think he saw any difference.
he did moved it around though... but at least he can't turn it upside down. 
Last night I left him for a little and when I came back the tray was on the other side of the play pen, but he did use it!!! so, it was good right!!!



BTW... I forgot...
A guy at petco told me he orders his pee pee pads from Drs Foster and Smith. 
I checked and they are a lot cheaper then at the stores. 
I don't know if it's cheaper on ebay... but here is the link

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod...p;N=2001+113953

and they also have a tray

xoxo


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I buy mine at rpromise.com - they are people pads - 150 for 38$ shipping included. - 23 x 36 inches - I have a plastic tray that they called a puppy john, it's quite big 25 x 29. I use a big pad 30 x 36 (buy them at HEB) and put another pad 23 x 36 on top. Most of the time I have to change only the top one. He always pees on the pad, but the poop is something else. A lot of times he will start on the pad and walk away with still poop coming out. So I find little puddles one after the other in the laundry room. Since it's the laundry room it's not a big deal. I pick it up and mop the floor. I think sometimes he comes to us to tell us I pooped go clean up.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

During my last trip to PetCo, I saw they have their own brand of potty pads now and they also have a tray available for them.

Pet Gold Super Absorbent Polymer Training Pads.

Melanie


----------

